# Emma Watson - Hauptrolle in Shades of Grey



## Backed (14 März 2013)

Eine Hacker-Gruppe mit dem Namen „Anonymous“ hat angeblich die Besetzungsliste in die Finger bekommen und plauderte nun aus dem Nähkästchen: „Wir wissen aus sicherer Quelle, dass Emma Watson in ,50 Shades of Grey‘ spielen wird.“

Angeblich hackte die „Anonymous“-Gruppe laut „Focus.de“ den Server des Münchner Filmverleihs Constantin Film und gelangte so an geheime Daten über bevorstehende Filmprojekte. Watson (22) solle die Rolle der Anastasia Steele spielen. Wow! Harry Potters Hermine als Sexsklavin? 

Warum eigentlich nicht. Die Rolle der unbedarften Literaturstudentin, die sich von ihrem milliardenschweren Lover in unbekannte Sex-Praktiken einführen lässt, könnte zu ihr passen. Ein Indiz, das für diese Behauptung spricht: Erst vor ein paar Tagen wurde bekannt, dass Watson die Rolle der Cinderella in einer Disney-Verfilmung ablehnte. Steht etwa ein Image-Wandel an?

Über die Besetzung der Bestseller-Trilogie mit Softporno-Charakter wird viel spekuliert, im letzten Jahr war von Mila Kunis (29) die Rede, die Filmproduzenten wünschten sich angeblich Ryan Gosling (32) in der männlichen Hauptrolle und Heidi Klum (39) soll eine heiße Kandidatin für die Rolle der Ex-Freundin und „Liebes-Lehrerin“ von Christian Grey, die Domina Mrs. Robinson, sein. Wir bleiben dran!


Was haltet Ihr davon?

Viele Grüße,

Backed


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2013)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

uiui also wenn sie die hauptrolle spielt, dann bin ich schon auf die ganzen im buch beschriebenen szenen gespannt 
man darf gespannt sein


----------



## pofgo (14 März 2013)

man darf gespant sein


----------



## dianelized20 (14 März 2013)

Wer jetzt glaubt, Emma vor allen Dingen nackt zu sehen, forget it! Sowas kannste vergessen, weil dann in den USA nur ein R-Rating zustande kommen würde -> Einnahme-Ausfälle, sowas wie Basic Instinct wäre heute nicht mehr möglich.

Wird weichgespülter Käse, das Buch ist eh Mist, was soll daraus groß werden


----------



## KatDennings (15 März 2013)

Hoffentlich stimmt es nicht!


----------



## Snage (19 März 2013)

Emma hat über Twitter klargestellt das sie nicht die Rolle spielen wird. :WOW:
Ist auch besser so.


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Aber alle anderen die im Gespräch sind könnten die Rolle nicht spielen, vllt macht es Emma ja doch!


----------



## Portalic (22 März 2013)

so eine Rolle wird SIE NIE annehmen !!!!


----------



## agelord (22 März 2013)

Naja, ich hab als MAnn das Buch gelesen und wenn man von den "Hausfrauenszenen" mal absieht ist es eine gute Story. Also nicht immer nur eine Seite einer Geschichte sehen.


----------



## nightmarecinema (31 März 2013)

Wäre toll, aber ich glaube es auch nicht.


----------



## dead15man (1 Apr. 2013)

Leider Fehlanzeige!! Wäre toll gewesen!


----------



## Nightcrawler (10 Aug. 2013)

Hmm, hätte schon gepasst denk ich. Is ja auch ne echt Süsse.
Aber wenn das nichts wird. MILA bitte !!!!!!


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

denke die Besetzung ist mit jemand anderem besser dran...


----------



## cb1986 (29 Aug. 2013)

this mite bea good movie


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

it might be a good film


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Schade schade...find das Buch zwar Schrott, aber Emma in einer solchen Rolle wär schon geil.^^


----------



## Hase59 (24 Sep. 2013)

Emma in der Rolle mmmh Lecker


----------



## krassnshit (24 Sep. 2013)

Sollte sich doch mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben, wer die Rolle spielt. Kann man das Thema hier nicht schließen?


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Would be awesome if she was in it.


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

Would love to see her in this film


----------



## lordlukas007 (9 März 2015)

Satz mit X, war wohl nix.


----------

